#  Ernährung >   Schlank im Schlaf - Magenprobleme >

## Ulchen1255

Hallo, ich bin neu im Forum und habe die Beiträge von Schlank im Schlaf gelesen.
Ich mache zum zweiten mal Schlank im Schlaf und habe jetzt, genau wie beim ersten mal
Magenprobleme, die mit Übersäuerung zusammen hängen. Hat jemand einen Tip, was ich machen kann um die Magenprobleme wieder los zu werden.
Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.

----------


## Herbärt

Hallo Ulchen1255, 
ich weiß leider nicht um was es sich genau bei "Schlank im Schlaf" handelt, aber ich gehe mal davon aus dass du eine bestimmte Flüssigkeit/Nahrung zu dir aufnimmst?!
Wenn ja, dann verträgt dein Magen dies offensichtlich nicht.
Ich würde dazu raten die Einnahme zu beenden und sich nach einer anderen Alternative umzuschauen.
Schließlich will man nicht das Risiko eingehen, davon krank zu werden und zum Schluss unter Magenproblemen etc. zu leiden. 
Liebe Grüße und alles Gute!

----------


## Haddeach

Ein paar mehr Infos zu Schlank im Schlaf wären hier sicherlich sehr hilfreich. Aber wie bereits schon gesagt wurde, versuche doch einfach mal die Einnahme zu unterbrechen und dann siehst du ja, ob es dir damit besser geht.

----------

